# aftermarket parts for the A3?



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

Hey guys... I was just wondering if there were any cool aftermarket parts for the Latin American A3? My mom just got one and I want to un-stock it a little bit








Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: aftermarket parts for the A3? (nianmuzik)*

There are a ton of aftermarket parts for the A3\S3 but most of it will come out of Germany and the UK.
Are you looking for anything particular? Body kits, engine upgrades?


----------



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket parts for the A3? (Verruckt)*

Mostly engine upgrades....


----------

